# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Mua filmat me pelqejne shume, per ate edhe vendosa ta hap nje teme te tille. Dihet se shume filma ne bote jane te famshem por vetem disa mberrijne te qendrojne ne kujtesen e njerezve per nje kohe te gjate dhe ta fitojne epitetin te "Paharrueshem". 

Kujtoni dhe bisedoni!  :buzeqeshje:  

Ju respekton, 

ASD

----------


## Annaaa

Mua me kujtohen disa filma nga vitet e shqiperise.
Skllave Izaura
dy vjet pushime
Shtepia ne ishull(kete se mbaj mend mire)  kaq per sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GoDDeSS

teme e mire kjo. Filmi im i preferuar eshte "Titanic", "Gangs of New York", "Die another Day", "Sweet Home Alabama", "Cast Away", "Ocean 11", "Legally Blonde", " A Walk to Remember", Rush Hour 1&2" .....ect. Ka shume te tjera, nuk zgjedh dot vetem nje.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kurse per mua i paharrueshem do jete "Andrei Rublev" 

Ka edhe te tjere sikur "The professional", "Dead Poets Society" , "Amelie", "Remembering Titans" e shume e shume te tjere...  :buzeqeshje:  

Pershendetje,

ASD

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Ne menyre absolute:

Gone with the wind
Ben Hur

----------


## {Princi}

gladiator

----------


## Erion tjeter

Kta te tre me vijne ne mendje:

Shawshank the Redemption

Zorba the Greek

Snatch

----------


## DON_Endri

Captain Correlli's Mandolin
 Good Will Hunting
 Gladiator
 Titanic
 Gangs of New York etc etc etc

 You can't just ignore Hollywood :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DECIMUS

"SCENT OF A WOMAN"........HUA!!!

----------


## sadomazokisti

Hi dhe shume mire bere qe e hape kete teme.Une po jap mendimin tim si filmdashes filmi me i mire per mua i te gjithe koherave eshte "CASABLANCA"

----------


## ilir_m

Fight Club  :buzeqeshje: 

ILIRI

----------


## StterollA

"Pulp Fiction"
"The God Father"
"Unfaithful".. Etc

----------


## GoDDeSS

ohh yea..i loved the god father  ;-)

----------


## Mina

Perralle nga e kaluara!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cila perralle moj Mina?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orku

Po i rendis sipas shkalles se vleresimit:

1 - Braveheart

2 - Godfather

3 - Casino

----------


## Dita

Pa bere renditje.


_Gone with the wind

Doctor Zhivago

Titanic

Braveheart

The Patriot

Blues Brothers

Gjuetia e fundit

The Godfather

Devil's advocate

Once upon a time in the west

Legends of the fall

Wolf_

----------


## Dita

ASD,

tek filmi "Amelie" - Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poualin.....sa bukur qe fillon, ajo qe arrinte te degjonte gjithe jeten e Parisit....Po ato xhuxhat e kopshtit te babait te vet...Kur mbaroi filmi, nuk di, por me mbeti buza ne gaz per gjithe mbremjen, e me ka ndodhur ngjashem kur me vone jam kujtuar per te.

M'u kujtua tani, kur po lexoja serish brenda temes.

Ben pjese tek te vecantet e kinematografise. Francezet ose i bejne te bukur filmat, ose krejt te pakuptueshem.

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *Cila perralle moj Mina? *


"Perralle nga e kaluara" eshte film shqiptar dhe regjizori eshte Dhimiter Anagnosti. Pse nuk e ke pare kete film ti? Eshte kryeveper!

----------


## Dita

Me shume duhet te tregosh Mina. 
Une po them qe bazohet tek "14 vjec dhenderr" e Cajupit. 

Sill ndonje batute qe mban mend Mina! 

Psh. kur i doli Marigoja ne shteg Gjinos dhe e coi deri tek shpella dhe e llahtarisi djalken.
Mes te tjerash:

M-Naten do te vij, te te djeg shtepine
Gj-Pse nuk djeg shtepine tende ti.


Apo kur ra nga muri rrethues i shtepise ne krahet e trimit.
prinderit bashke me motrat qe ishin bere nje trup i vetem e leviznin ne nje tritem qe ajo te mos binte ne toke e te vritej, po mbi trupat e tyre.

Po kur e ruante vjehrra qe ajo te punonte e Gjino te bente vec sehir, e kur ai i ziu preku pak me dore, ajo i tha:

-Gjino te vuri gruaja ne pune.

Skenat e xhelozise jane fantastike. 

Ligji dhe Maliqi (U poqen fiqte zoti Maliq)
Prifti (Po ku vate ky ne kete ore te nates......Sotiiiir e therrisnin nga qielli  :buzeqeshje:  Ai hic nuk pyeti, i vajti Marigose nga mbrapa.

Eh, moj Mina na bere ta sjellim filmin ne mendje  :Ylli:

----------

